# EOI ceased HELP!!



## Ash! (Jul 28, 2014)

I received this email today


Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.

Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
You have been granted a visa
You have been refused a visa
You have withdrawn a visa application
You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.



My second EOI was due to expired today, however I lodged my 189 visa application 2 weeks ago.

I checked my immi account and it still says my application is in progress.

Can anyone explain why I received this email, I'm getting really worried!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Your visa decision has been finalised. Login to Immi Account and check. Congrats in advance !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Check VEVO with your TRN number https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Check VEVO with your TRN number https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


VEVO with TRN # has been malfunctioning for months on end (known bug by DIBP and announced on VEVO page)


----------



## Ash! (Jul 28, 2014)

It says in my immi account that my application is processing and to wait for the department to contact me... So it doesn't look like a decision has been made yet.

In VEVO I'm still on my current 457 visa!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ash! said:


> It says in my immi account that my application is processing and to wait for the department to contact me... So it doesn't look like a decision has been made yet.
> 
> In VEVO I'm still on my current 457 visa!


How did you check VEVO? Try the new TRN


----------



## Ash! (Jul 28, 2014)

When I enter my TRN it just displays this message:

Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

then a call/email to your CO is required to understand why the EOI has ceased.

Did you have multiple EOIs?


----------



## Ash! (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't been assigned a CO yet....

No, just had the 1 EOI and I received my 2nd invitation in July and it was due to expire the 12th of September.... But I lodged my visa application 2 weeks ago, the 1st of September. So I don't no why it had now been ceased!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ash! said:


> I haven't been assigned a CO yet....
> 
> No, just had the 1 EOI and I received my 2nd invitation in July and it was due to expire the 12th of September.... But I lodged my visa application 2 weeks ago, the 1st of September. So I don't no why it had now been ceased!


Probably a glitch .....


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hi*



TheExpatriate said:


> VEVO with TRN # has been malfunctioning for months on end (known bug by DIBP and announced on VEVO page)


Hi 
What is the bug for using TRN# ? Also any adverse effect if u use VEVO to check In progress application TRN ?
thanks
Nish


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> What is the bug for using TRN# ? Also any adverse effect if u use VEVO to check In progress application TRN ?
> thanks
> Nish


there is a bug with many users that they cannot retrieve their visas with TRN

VEVO is not meant to check an in progress application, it won't have adverse effects, but you are using the wrong tool and any negative result is not really indicative. Stick to ImmiAccount.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks Expatriate! yep will refrain from this....


----------

